# Sunday Tanners Report



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

We went to Tanners Saturday Night Early Sunday morning, arrived at the ramp around 4:30 am. 

In the water and got a few shad up in the creek there at Tanners (Thanks Lee!) Managed about 9 shad ranging from around 4 to 7 inches, figured thats all we would need, since we had live gills, live isrealies, frozen shad, and some frozen skipjack.

Headed out in the river and set up in our first spot, after spending about 30 mins untangling the anchor line we had the poles in the water and was fishing by 5:30. Wow was it cold on the river.... ice forming on anything that was wet...and the fog didn't help matters..

At a little past 6 the first pole went down, hook set and the fight was on... he felt pretty good, everytime I would get him close to the boat, he would make another run for it, this happend about 6 to 8 times before I finally managed to get him to surface, nice looking Flatty..(biggest cat I have landed) Got him in the boat and on the scale... A big Fat "E" showing on the scale....bummer, looks like he was outweighing the scale (Digital Berkley Scale, max weight 25 lbs). We took measurements on him and quite a few pictures of him. He measured out at 41" Long, 25" girth around the belly, 11" across the head, and 22" around the head. I later put those numbers in on the fish calculator and it says he weighed 32 lbs. We only landed one other fish, another flatty which my buddy landed while we were taking pictures of the hog, the other flatty was much much smaller.... weighing a mere 1.2 lbs. We were able to get pictures of them laying next to each other, which made for some pretty cool shots. Unfortunately my digital picture program isn't working so well at home, but I did manage to get the pictures downloaded at work and will try and get them on the page in the next couple of days.

We fished up till around noon, fighting the wind blowing up river and rough water, not managing another fish.... but the one hog we did land was well worth the trip... Also lost one of our 25lb crab claws, somehow came untied from the boat and the rope pulled in :-<

Seen quite a few boats lined up the bank by the power plant just outside Tanners, lot of water coming out of the discharges, looked as though they were doing some striper fishing.... 

Hope to get back down there again next month.....

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow,hate that cold..ice huh ?? Brrrrrr............
I was reading about that nice fish and was getting jealous, but I was tucked in a nice warm bed. So that made it okay   
Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Good job CNC,gad somebody made it out  Hope to see pics soon,if ya can't get out at least it is neet reading how someone esle did and seeing pics.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

Cat~n~Crappie

 Way to go, nice Flattie!

What may I ask did he hit on please?



<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

Trying to upload the pictures from work of the Flatty, not sure exactly how to do it....I have themsaved as JPG and BMP files but not very good at resizing them... When I try to attach them it says they are too bog :-<

Any advice? or anyone I can email them to that might be able to attach them?

Baitkiller... the bait of choice was cut shad.... kinda Odd with all the live bait we had out in the same general area. We had Live gill, Live Isrealies, Cut shad and Cut Skip out...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Send your pics to me I will try to post them for you [email protected] your pics are on the way


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)




----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

There you go cnc  real nice fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cat~n~Crappie (Apr 15, 2004)

That was quick!!

Thanks alot.....very much appreciated...I owe ya one...

Cat~n~Crappie


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

no problem,happy to help.daryl


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice fish. Many nice fish come from that strech of river.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

You cat guys and gals have made me think about taking up catting again. 
Nice picture of cat on cat.


----------

